# General Health : Sutures, Stitches, Needles, Staples



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NO ONE SHOULD BE WITHOUT a staple gun!
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=c8593e04-7e14-431f-b59c-19ee54558c94
AND THE STAPLE REMOVER! It's just soooo much easier if it's just a small cut.

Larger lacerations will need the following:

1. A circle *cutting* needle. there's taper and cutting. Cutting is the easiest to get through the skin. (the larger the # the larger the needle) I use a # 2 cutting needle.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ZoomImage.aspx?img=group_images/27192_B.jpg
2. pair of needle holders with scissors. (A must to drive the needle through the skin and not let it slip or punch a finger.)
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07ac4-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
3. Either fishing line, polysorb #0 or 1-(absorbable), or unwaxed dental floss.
4. Chromic gut (0 or 1 is plenty for goats.) I use this for deep cuts to sew the layers of muscle back together.
4. Lidocaine- 1cc is PLENTY. (goats are really sensitive to lidocaine-it's best to mix it 1/2 & 1/2 sterile water and use a TB syringe to inject along the edges of the cut to deaden.
5. tweezers to hold the skin together as you sew.
LOTS OF PATIENCE and minimal help. FOCUS on doing a neat job, the scar demands it.

You can buy a package of suture from any vet. I'd get a package of absorbable and non-absorbable and chromic gut. Even E-bay generally has packages of many types. NO, THEY DON'T EXPIRE as noted on the package.

#1 warning...if you have to sew up a cut, please use clippers or scissors to cut away the hair...make it clean. 2. when you're putting in sutures you DO NOT have to use force to keep the skin together...just make the edges touch. Too tight sutures damages the skin tissue.

Valley Vet has a suture kit with the needle, and suture.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07554-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------

